# Glock 20 Barrel



## Roosterbrews (Feb 21, 2008)

Im looking at a storm lake ported barrel for my glock 20 (Which I have not recieved yet) and was just checking what the standard length of the g20 barrel is. The storm lake is 5.3 I believe the g20 is 4.6 of so. I am just making sure the ports would be out of the body before I buy it.


----------

